# article: The Autonomous Vehicle Industry Would Turn Sidewalks Into Cages If It Could



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://jalopnik.com/the-autonomous-vehicle-industry-would-turn-sidewalks-in-1836911778


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nobody cares about sdc's

and there is no room on roads to change anything even if people wanted them


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://jalopnik.com/the-autonomous-vehicle-industry-would-turn-sidewalks-in-1836911778


Agenda 21

IS A CAGE.

A GLOBAL CAGE !


----------

